# Dear Santa



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have been good a couple times this year and want to get a jump on the Xmas list with the guns. After you bring my HK USP back in sig357 full size back then I want the new Ruger. The Ruger SR9™ is the first striker-fired pistol from Ruger. Featuring a slim grip and narrow slide, reversible backstrap, 17+1 capacity, and a host of other features, this pistol offers an impressive profile in a comfortable to shoot package.

Here is a picture of it not sure how the striker fire trigger will feel and work but my hand say yes to the size and my shooting ability said yes to the 17+1. I stopped holding up liquor stores so please put this on my list.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Is it just me, or did they go out of their way to make it look like a Taurus? :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Is it just me, or did they go out of their way to make it look like a Taurus? :mrgreen:


OUCH. That's gonna leave a mark...

Nicest "looks" of the striker-fired Glock copies I've seen so far; I know, that's a low bar, but hey...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Or maybe I saw it before in the Kimber KPD: http://www.kimberamerica.com/images/pistols/kpd/kpd_kpd.jpg.

And speaking of ugly...my newest Glock, with a grip reduction, is yet more hideous than a standard Glock. Fortunately, I carry it concealed, or people would turn to stone at the sight of it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

*Here's what I want from Sanata...*

http://www.magpul.com/pdfs/masada_technote.pdf

Jeff


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Top of my list...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> http://www.magpul.com/pdfs/masada_technote.pdf


Couple of theoretically neat features on that rifle. I don't really see what it can do for a cop or citizen that can't already be done with an M4gery or even an AR180. I know, I know, it's a piston gun, but my experience over here is that the alleged reliability issues with impingement guns are _very_ overstated.

Seems more like an evolutionary step than something revolutionary, but that's okay. Progress is mainly a series of little steps. I hope Mag-Pul releases it in time for Santa to bring it to you!

We should probably discuss this rifle in the Long Gun area, though! ;-)


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*ugly*

spacedoggie: Sir; I have the same want:smt033 and will fill the bill after the Single Six HMR:mrgreen:
Mike Barham: Sir; I spent some time with the Taurus; SR9 enjoys a total different feel, and look. I Like it:smt023 Pictures lie.
Now about the "Glock" ugly's; Sir; I laid my pair on the floor and the dog turned up her nose. Placed a couple of Single Action Ruger :mrgreen: all over herself:smt023


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm saving my pennies for a P345. It won't happen in 07 but maybe 08. I may have to sell a couple to get it.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm buying myself a blued/walnut #1 in .405 but after that there really isn't much on my gotta get" list. I'm pretty well situated except for a couple distributor models coming later in '08. Content and busy now grabbing a bunch of the Ruger employee merchandise. Gotta make sure the "Ruger Room" is well equipped. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Moved this out of the Ruger subforum so that folks can post their non-Ruger wish lists here. Good idea for a thread, *Spacedoggy*!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd like Santa to wrap up an HK P30, please!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Santa won't come by my place anymore, I guess he got upset when I emptied my FN at his sliegh.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My list (in no particular order):


XD9SC or a SW M&P Compact 9mm (haven't decided).
Remington 870 Marine
Browning Buckmark
PMAGS w/ Ranger Plates for the AR
Magpul CTR Stock
Ammo,ammo,ammo
Aim Point 3X Magnifier w/ Larue Pivot mount


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Todd said:


> My list (in no particular order):
> 
> 
> XD9SC or a SW M&P Compact 9mm (haven't decided).
> ...


Keep that XD9SC at the top of the list... SWEEEEET










I want one for my other hand!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Keep that XD9SC at the top of the list...SWEEEEET


I've got an XD40 Service, so the natural choice would be the SC. But having handled a M & P this weekend, I'm not so sure now. Gotta rent one to make sure.


----------

